#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  ملك الأردن: سنحمي مصالحنا من تهديد الوضع بسوريا

## رويتر

ألقى العاهل الأردني الملك عبد الله الثاني كلمة في حفل تخريج جامعة مؤتة العسكرية، الأحد، وركز فيها على تعامل المملكة مع الأزمة السورية مشيراً إلى أن "حماية مصالح الأردن" هي الهدف "الأول والأخيـر،" مضيفا: "إذا لم يتحرك العالم، ويساعدنا في هذا الموضوع كما يجب، أو إذا أصبح هذا الموضوع يشكل خطراً على بلدنا، فنحن قادرون في أية لحظة على اتخاذ الإجراءات التي تحمي بلدنا ومصالح شعبنا."

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------

